# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Ограничен отпуск топлива на заправках.

## JAHolper

Белоруснефть с 3 июня ограничила отпуск топлива на своих АЗС. Владельцы легковых автомобилей могут приобретать по 25 литров, грузовых - 100 литров топлива. Ограничения распространяются на наличный расчёт в беларуских рублях. 
Связано это с заканчивающимися запасами топлива на складах Белоруснефть.
Напомню, что ранее был введен запрет на продажу топлива за белорусские рубли в приграничных заправках иностранным водителям.
На негосударственных заправках так же отмечались перебои в работе.

----------


## Sanych

Дурь. Сегодня сам видел, как те кому надо просто объезжают круг и становятся по новой на заправку. Вот и всё. Тупая трата времени водителя.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

А толку? Заправок мало чтоль?
Вот у нас рядом стоит 3 АЗС, в каждой по 25литров и целый бак выйдет

----------


## SDS

Надо русскую мафию из Детройта по обмену опытом пригласить, чтобы научили как мочой разбавлять. Три года Детройт на таком бензине ездил:3dflags:
И запасы сразу вырастут.

----------


## Carlen

> Надо русскую мафию из Детройта по обмену опытом пригласить, чтобы научили как мочой разбавлять. Три года Детройт на таком бензине ездил:3dflags:
> И запасы сразу вырастут.


В Детройте видимо моча круче, на нашей машины ездить не будут

----------


## Mouse

А с чего вы взяли, что сейчас на чистом бензине ездите?? У нас может лет надцать разбавляют.

----------


## .29

> А с чего вы взяли, что сейчас на чистом бензине ездите??


Потому что предполагать такое естественно, если проблем, связанных с качеством топлива, не наблдается. Це я не о всех, конечно.

----------


## SDS

*.29*, 
Вот и америкосы так себе предполагали, не додумались они, что русские парни будут им бензиново - водяную смесь втюхивать.
Оказывается, если с нужной частотой смесь потрясти, то молекулы углеводоров перемешиваются с молекулами воды.
Получается бензиново - водяная взвесь, и горит хорошо.
А самая главная проблема - не дать воде отстояться, она тяжелее.

----------


## vova230

Насчет воды не знаю, а вот соляру печным топливом точно разбавляли так, что неизвестно чего там было больше. Если трактору все равно, то иномарки быстренько в кошелек заглядывать начинали на предмет новых форсунок, а то и насоса.

----------


## .29

> Вот и америкосы так себе предполагали


Денсиметр им в помощь.

----------

